# Yanmar FX 24D foam in overflow



## Zetor (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum. Past week I found very nice, clean not abused Yanmar FX 24 D with new Coldwater FEL . Starts every time, at first little black smoke, but I think that's normal, but; I opened the overflow and run fingers over the inside tube, it had like white oily foam, not much but I'm worry now. Maybe head gasket? The price is $6100, and the meter reads 1011 hours. Radiator cap is clean and everything on the tractor works. Is it keeper or ..... please help...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm old and slow, what overflow are you talking about? Are you talking about the breather tube, oil fill cap, or just what? If it is something in that area it could be caused by simple condensation by maybe not running long enough to evaporate the moisture out. Not familiar with the FX24 but if it has a radiator overflow bottle you might look for bubbles in it while tractor is still cold. Does oil show any signs of milkiness? I agree the start up black smoke is normal.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

As Winston said it would be nice for a little clarification on where you spotted this issue. The Fx24 does have a radiator overflow bottle. If this is the radiator overflow bottle, I'd try and find out if this is a sign of an old problem or a current one.

What opt or features does this machine have? Yanmar offered many options on this model. If in decent shape the price seems decent and 1k hrs is about right.

Is this purchase from an individual or a dealer? I'd try and make sure this isn't a VN rebuild.

The F series are real nice machines and the only issue I have is they are a little close coupled, tight getting on/off. Also these models were not intended for a FEL and if weighed, you will likely find the capacity of the front tires are at their max with the bucket empty. With that said I've picked up buckets full of dirt without any incident.

Any implements come with the machine or what do you have in mind? If you machine has the UFO control, would be nice to have it functioning to help control depth and tilt of implements.


----------



## Zetor (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry winston, yes , in the radiator oveflow bottle, the tube going in have a milky foamy coating. no bubbles when it runs cold and engine oil or dipstick have no any signs of milkiness


----------



## Zetor (Dec 16, 2010)

Mickey, yes it's from the dealer. No implements, no ROPS, no UFO control.


----------



## Zetor (Dec 16, 2010)

Mickey, I like to use the tractor around the house, do some dirt digging, need foundation for new garage and take care of 2ac garden. The dealer is manufacturing backhoes to, not bad for $2500. I know the yanmars are more for ag use, then construction. I just like the yanmars reliability. Is there another model (yanmar) , more universal so I can attach FEL and backhoe without much worry about front tires?
Sorry about these questions, I'm learning about tractors, always love them but never have one yet. Now I need one very badly!!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I would think a white oily foam in the radiator overflow tube could only come from the engine. No reason for oil to be in the radiator or cooling system. Maybe it happened a long time back and was repaired. I would want to run the tractor a good bit and put it through the paces as much as is possible watching for anything happening with the radiator or overflow bottle.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

The problem I mentioned about front axle has much to do with the fact the F series are so short coupled and weight transfer is high. On the Fx24 I have I have weighed it and did the math on weight transfer and for every pound in the bucket the front axle sees 2 pounds of added weight. An older model with a longer wheelbase would help. I'm just not familiar with other models to make any recommendations.

Ya might give Ernie a call at Ernie's imports. Is a nice guy and the dealer where I bought my Yanmar. Used Yanmar tractors, New Mahindra tractors, New Branson Tractors from Ernie's Imports Inc


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

Zetor said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum. Past week I found very nice, clean not abused Yanmar FX 24 D with new Coldwater FEL . Starts every time, at first little black smoke, but I think that's normal, but; I opened the overflow and run fingers over the inside tube, it had like white oily foam, not much but I'm worry now. Maybe head gasket? The price is $6100, and the meter reads 1011 hours. Radiator cap is clean and everything on the tractor works. Is it keeper or ..... please help...


Some coolant additives have a soluable oil in them to lube the water pump seals. Maybe that's what you're seeing.

Run the tractor til the thermostat opens and look for bubbles in the coolant. I f you don't see any, the head gasket is good in the area of the coolant holes. Check for water in the lube oil. If that's clear, I don't think the engine has a problem.


----------



## Zetor (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank You guys very much for all the info; for me very educational .


----------

